

Neutrino 2012:conference for all things Neutrino - urjitbhatia
http://neu2012.kek.jp/

======
urjitbhatia
Blog Coverage:
[http://www.quantumdiaries.org/2012/06/03/neutrino-2012-day-1...](http://www.quantumdiaries.org/2012/06/03/neutrino-2012-day-1/)

